# Children writing about the ocean



## Jillaroo (Aug 13, 2013)

1) - This is a picture of an octopus. It has eight testicles. (Kelly, age 6) 

2) - Oysters' balls are called pearls. (Jerry, age 6) 

3) - If you are surrounded by ocean, you are an island. If you don't 
have ocean all round you, you are incontinent. (age 7) 

4) - Sharks are ugly and mean, and have big teeth, just like Emily 
Richardson. She's not my friend any more. (Kylie, age 6) 

5) - A dolphin breaths through an asshole on the top of its head.. (Billy, age  

6) - My uncle goes out in his boat with 2 other men and a woman and pots and comes back with crabs. (Millie, age 6) 

7) - When ships had sails, they used to use the trade winds to cross the ocean. Sometimes when the wind didn't blow the sailors would whistle to make the wind come. My brother said they would have been better off eating beans. (William, age 7) 

 - Mermaids live in the ocean. I like mermaids. They are beautiful and I like their shiny tails, but how on earth do mermaids get pregnant? Like, really? (Helen, age 6) 

9) - I'm not going to write about the ocean. My baby brother is always crying, my Dad keeps yelling at my Mom, and my big sister has just got pregnant, so I can't think what to write. (Amy, age 6) 

10) - Some fish are dangerous. Jellyfish can sting. Electric eels can 
give you a shock. They have to live in caves under the sea where I think they have to plug themselves in to chargers. 
(Christopher, age 7) 

11) - When you go swimming in the ocean, it is very cold, and it makes my willy small. (Kevin, age 6) 

12) - Divers have to be safe when they go under the water. Divers can't go down alone, so they have to go down on each other. (Becky, age  

13) - On vacation my Mom went water skiing. She fell off when she was going very fast. She says she won't do it again because water fired right up her big fat ass.. (Julie, age 7) 

14) - The ocean is made up of water and fish. Why the fish don't drown I don't know. (Bobby, age 6) 

15) - My dad was a sailor on the ocean He knows all about the ocean. 
What he doesn't know is why he quit being a sailor and married my mom. 
(James, age 7)

If you didn't chuckle at one of these, you need to find your sense
of humor
                                            :lofl::lofl:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks Jillaroo..I really needed this laugh this morning.  This reminds me of the old Art Linkletter show, Kids Say the Darndest things.  It was fun to watch the kids reason out answers to the questions.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

Hilarious.  Thanks, Jillaroo.  I could listen to kids all day.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 13, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Thanks Jillaroo..I really needed this laugh this morning.  This reminds me of the old Art Linkletter show, Kids Say the Darndest things.  It was fun to watch the kids reason out answers to the questions.



I remember him i thoroughly enjoyed his show, kids say the funniest things don't they and nothing better than a good laugh, i believe it's good for the soul.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 13, 2013)

If they were always that entertaining I might have spent more time with 'em.  :lofl:


----------

